# fur buyers



## Ken (Apr 11, 2004)

Are there any fur buyers in union or logan county


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

GO to the Ohio State trappers Association website, I think they list any of the buyers that are members of their organzation. You might try Kieth Daniels, he's up near Arlington, or if you're interested in shipping to one of the big auction houses, I know NAFA has a website, and lists some of their agents.

Trapper


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dick Westfall is in M-ville, but honestly I'd go elsewhere, if possible. I really like the guy near Springfield, last name Shell. PM me if you have questions as I'm in your area & been at it a few years !!!


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Ken,
Another option is the Ohio State Trappers Association is holding a fur auction on Jan 15 in Bucyrus. Pretty easy process, the OSTA has fur graders there and they grade all of the fur in your lot. The buyers then bid by auctioneer on each grade of your fur, and you either say sold or no sale. You then get a check from the OSTA, minus 11% commission.

Always a good place to be, and there will be lots of other trappers there to help, some give some fur handling tips so you get more money next year. Not sure how much you have, but usually with more buyers there, they tend to bid higher on your fur.

Let us know how you did.
Trapper


----------

